# c100 and Ninja 2 jaggy lines



## jirjis (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a c100 and Atomos ninja 2. I shot this weekend and after reviewing the footage I have jaggies in my footage. Can anyone explain to me what is happening? I've checked the files and they read progressive... What is going on!?


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you shooting for broadcast? If no then ditch the external recorder, not worth the trouble for minimal gains that you have to really pixel peep to notice. Most professionals couldn't distinguish the two, let alone your average viewer.


----------



## Ldweeb (Jun 25, 2013)

On the fs100, the camera outputs a 60i signal which the ninja2 recognizes and converts back to clean 24p. However, there are a bunch of ways this can be screwed up, for example if you go into the menus with the ninja on, the signal loses sync and you end up recording Maggie's and interlacing.

Anyway my first instinct would be to see If something similar to that is going on. Is the c100 outputting a true 24p signal or 24p wrapped in 60i? If you look closely do you see any interlacing in the footage when something moves quickly?


----------

